# Will this work



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The temperature up here has drop well below freezing...

In an attempt to get water to the horses out in the feild .. I designed a loop that might solve my problem from getting the line to stop freezing...

I figure I would make a loop coming back from the hose bib at the water feeder for the horses... 

Run the pipe back into the home and using a circ pump to empty the line of water after use...

the idea is that once i am done using the water ... shut the hose bib at the horse feeder and going into the home ...

shut the main water valve then shutting off the valve between the drain valve and the air valve ...

use the cir pump to create a vaccum ... open drain valve after pump then open air valve to allow the pump to pull back the water drain the line allowing air to enter

I dont know if you get the idea...

the question is will the circ pump pull all the water out of the line thus stopping it from freezing...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

For the cost of all that why not just hook a compresser up inside your house and blow the line out. Probably be much cheaper. How do you stop the horses water bowl from freezing? Does it have one of those elements inside of it?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I would think a bottle of nitrogen to purge the system would be the way to go but I am intrigued. You would need another valve in between the air valve and tee so when the pump is on it can build that negative psi. After a while you would open the valve and it should bring about the desired outcome.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I wanted to make this system as easy as possible for the wife .... LoL .... She is the one that waters the horses...

I got an element that keeps that container of water from freezing ...

Though about heat trace 300 ft of line but that gets very expensive fast ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Move the horse watering bowl closer to the house window and use the hose to fill it from the bedroom window.. lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Move the horse watering bowl closer to the house window and use the hose to fill it from the bedroom window.. lol


its a struggle up here in the winter .... the past few days it been -10 deg c

and its only going to get colder ...

even with the water circulating around in that loop i wonder what temp it would freeze at ...

its hard to freeze running water ....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't install underground pipe with frostproof outside hydrant.. ???


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

There is no possibility of a gravity drain?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

For shallow pipe or hose, I'm with the air compressor idea..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Can't install underground pipe with frostproof outside hydrant.. ???


to late in the year for that...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> There is no possibility of a gravity drain?


over 300 ft away .... i would need grade on the pipe


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't think a circ pump has enough suction to pull the lines clear. Might be better to install a shraeder valve in the house and blow it out every time you use it.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I vote for the compressor as well. Can't see a circ pump working all that well for this.

Maybe set up a 3 way valve so that when the wife shuts down the water, it automatically blows the line down?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why not just leave it run and circ when it's freezing. Will it still freeze?? Or cost to much to run the pump all winter?? I think the pump will loose suction. But idk. I was thinking a blast of compressed air to blow out the line. I'm sure you have an air compressor !!! Fill a tank and let it loose with a full port valve


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why not just leave it run and circ when it's freezing. Will it still freeze?? Or cost to much to run the pump all winter?? I think the pump will loose suction. But idk. I was thinking a blast of compressed air to blow out the line. I'm sure you have an air compressor !!! Fill a tank and let it loose with a full port valve


 May scares the sh!t out of the horses and may not come back..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Damit. I always get beat with a good idea. I need to learn to type faster. Hard pipe the air in. 3 valves for you wife to work. One at barn for air to go out. One to turn off feed in house and one to blast the air into the line in the house. One prob. She would halve to walk out to the barn twice my wife would bich all winter about that. But it's 65 here today. L ol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

i know it would work with a positive displacement pump versus a centrifical pump...

however i got lots of centifical pumps (used ones) but i got no PDP...

Question..

1. would the circ pump create enough vaccum... to suck the line dry..

2. If i would just keep the water circulating in the line ... would that be enough to stop it from freezing...

Going to try this today...

A little experiment.... if the circ pump doesn't work then i guess i will have to go with the compressed air ....

I was thinking it would be a lot fast to just pump it out .... it would be a lot simpler...or have it circulate during the day... empty it at night...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Family rj. Glass half full!!! Pipe the air bleeder around away from horses on the ground it would make snow too. !!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Family rj. Glass half full!!! Pipe the air bleeder around away from horses on the ground it would make snow too. !!!


What do TX plumber know about making snow with the 65 degree weather he enjoying now??


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Get one of these, once she gets the aim down she's good. Also a plus if some hippies show up.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Get one of these, once she gets the aim down she's good. Also a plus if some hippies show up.
> View attachment 21545


That would be a snow maker up here


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> What do TX plumber know about making snow with the 65 degree weather he enjoying now??


Enjoying. I want snow and winter. Kill the bug. Start the rutt. Just some change!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Enjoying. I want snow and winter. Kill the bug. Start the rutt. Just some change!!!


 Go up and help out Old School!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not that much snow. Lol.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> to late in the year for that...


 But the ground not frozen yet, you'll be able to dig til next Tuesday??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> But the ground not frozen yet, you'll be able to dig til next Tuesday??


Ground is frozen here.... doesnt take long...

and I really didnt want to dig a trench 300' then enter the home below the frost line ... 

4ft 6" is the frost line here...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hi 78 today. Uhhh. Sorry to hyk
Jack. Pipe air away from horses. And maybe a celinoid valve or two and then she could walk to the barn once.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Ground is frozen here.... doesnt take long...
> 
> and I really didnt want to dig a trench 300' then enter the home below the frost line ...
> 
> 4ft 6" is the frost line here...


Wow. That's deep. Where exactly are you up there??? It's like 3 or 6" here. Lol.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Wow. That's deep. Where exactly are you ip there??? It's like 3 or 6" here. Lol.


Northern Ontario...

any water traveling from building to building or to say where the horses are would have to be at least 6 ft deep all the way... into each building or point to point...

literally I would have to enter the building at least 6 ft deep ...then once under the foundation I could come up.. 

once I get above 4ft 6" it could possibly freeze... 

so the pipe coming up where the horses are would have to be drained... as it is outside any building...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sanitary has to be that deep too?? That's a whole diff ball game up ther

Il be ther after about a day and a glad to help out. Lol Maybe il bring some warm and take some snow. Lol.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Sanitary has to be that deep too?? That's a whole diff ball game up ther
> 
> Il be ther after about a day and a glad to help out. Lol Maybe il bring some warm and take some snow. Lol.


Both have to be that deep... minimum...

you would be amazed at how deep the pipes are in the ground here...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Both have to be that deep... minimum...
> 
> you would be amazed at how deep the pipes are in the ground here...


4' frost line here. 

OS, you're what, about 9 hours nord of me?

And friend, you'd be a Texcicle before you hit Detroit/Windsor 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Heat tape?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Heat tape?





OldSchool said:


> Though about heat trace 300 ft of line but that gets very expensive fast ...


...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Texcicle. That's great. Lol. So no rough ins at all in the winter hu?? Or all cast??


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

U666A said:


> 4' frost line here.
> 
> OS, you're what, about 9 hours nord of me?
> 
> ...


I thought it would be deeper there.
We are at 42" here and in Cascade I think its 6 feet.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought you'd like that... :jester:

Ill be the first to admit that I ain't built for the heat you guys endure, but I've set cooling towers on a 54 story building with a helicopter in a Niagara Falls February! 

They laughed at my heated boots no more after that day...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I thought it would be deeper there.
> We are at 42" here and in Cascade I think its 6 feet.


My apologies, city of Toronto water works says they bury at 1.5M, or closer to 5' for my Texcicle friend...
:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have battery powered socks. When it's 25 or below. I power them up.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

[/ATTACH]okay here is another idea i have ...

no pumps involved... just water pressure...

I was thinking just using a monoflow tee instead of a pump... 

it would create a venturi effect and the main water pressure passing by would create enough vaccum to suck the line dry

here is a drawing using a monoflow tee as a venturi...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> My apologies, city of Toronto water works says they bury at 1.5M, or closer to 5' for my Texcicle friend...
> :laughing:


What's he know. He's just a dam welder trying to play plumber. Lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> okay here is another idea i have ...
> 
> no pumps involved... just water pressure...
> 
> ...


Ummm you got me on that. Is that a fitting or just a tee. Monoflow?? New to me. Like an arrow over my pointy little head!!! Lol. Wid used that on me when I was new here.lol.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> The temperature up here has drop well below freezing...
> 
> In an attempt to get water to the horses out in the feild .. I designed a loop that might solve my problem from getting the line to stop freezing...
> 
> ...


 
No. However you can throttle the ball valve to allow a trickle of water to keep recirculating preventing the line from freezing. Might cost about the same as running a 60 watt light


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

okay I resized the pictures...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's he know. He's just a dam welder trying to play plumber. Lol.


Ouch! That hurts Tex! :laughing:

When people ask (and I can tell there are going to be follow up questions), my line is usually "Oh, I'm not a plumber, I just play one in real life" :thumbup: Often confuses them away.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Iv hear u say that one before. And I'm sure you'll survive 

What's the difference between god and a welder??? God doesn't think he is a welder 


I'm waiting to read more on the monoflow tee idea.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is the monoflow tee...

pretty simple concept...

water pressure going in from the inlet gets reduced ... creates velocity... the water speeds up... the volume is restricted and once it passes the restriction it wants to expand back to the same volume...

therefore it can pull from the side of the tee creating suction... 

literally using water to create a vaccum ...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.hellotrade.com/thermacor-process/low-temperature-systems.html


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Here is the monoflow tee...
> 
> pretty simple concept...
> 
> ...


Got it. Dad used that to make a vacuum to for the pool. Used a cap with a hole for nozzle inside a tee and panty hose on the outlet side of tee to catch the trash 

But wouldn't you halve to run water out of tee till the line was drained???


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Got it. Dad used that to make a vacuum to for the pool. Used a cap with a hole for nozzle inside a tee and panty hose on the outlet side of tee to catch the trash
> 
> But wouldn't you halve to run water out of tee till the line was drained???


yes the water would have to be running until the line was drained back...

same as those water back up sump pumps..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What to do with that water. In a trough?? Drain?? Or ice skating pond?? Lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What to do with that water. In a trough?? Drain?? Or ice skating pond?? Lol


the drain will be inside the house... where it is warm... maybe run it to the sump hole


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I would consider a dental vacuum pump rather than a recirculating pump. It is designed for vacuum and will not be damaged by running dry.

Just a thought.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I think you're over complicating things.

Run an insulated pex line out with a Hudson valve.

That's what the Dairy farmers in Rovaniemi Finland do.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I think you're over complicating things.
> 
> Run an insulated pex line out with a Hudson valve.
> 
> That's what the Dairy farmers in Rovaniemi Finland do.


with out heat trace it would freeze....

so whats a hudson valve ?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> with out heat trace it would freeze....
> 
> so whats a hudson valve ?


The website says it's resistant to freezing... But they're based in California :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Duplicate... Go Android!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

i see the valve he is talking about to maintain fluid level...

that would be with a large herd... consuming a lot of water...

but i will be dammed if I going to get more horses just keep the water flowing... i only got two horses


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I wanted to make this system as easy as possible for the wife .... LoL .... She is the one that waters the horses...
> 
> I got an element that keeps that container of water from freezing ...
> 
> Though about heat trace 300 ft of line but that gets very expensive fast ...


300' is total distance of loop?
Seems to me that the last bit of return (say 100') would be the only section you would need to protect with heat tape as long as the water was moved by circulation.
The colder it gets the faster it would need to circulate (Richard H's throttle with ball valve idea) but heat tape would be the only guarantee with the temps your gonna have there in Jan. Feb. and March.
Even if you could somehow manage to drain it after every use, ANY water left over inside the pipe would freeze in a matter of minutes. Watering animals in 10 below F weather is bad enough, circ it, tape it, worry free for
this year, then dig that trench come spring.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

BigDave said:


> 300' is total distance of loop?
> Seems to me that the last bit of return (say 100') would be the only section you would need to protect with heat tape as long as the water was moved by circulation.
> The colder it gets the faster it would need to circulate (Richard H's throttle with ball valve idea) but heat tape would be the only guarantee with the temps your gonna have there in Jan. Feb. and March.
> Even if you could somehow manage to drain it after every use, ANY water left over inside the pipe would freeze in a matter of minutes. Watering animals in 10 below F weather is bad enough, circ it, tape it, worry free for
> this year, then dig that trench come spring.


300 ft from one end to the other ... So a total of 600 ft of pipe with return


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I have one, they work great!
http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/202017218/wet-dry-vac-reviews/reviews.htm
Use 3 - 100' rolls of 3/8 pex tubing to get there. when tank is almost full, head into house and
shut down valve, disconnect from supply and use vacuum to suck 3/8 tubing dry.
I may be wrong, but I would assume the 300' run of 3/8 tubing would hold something
less than 5 gallons all together...

Less than $200 US... not very time consuming...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Halftime now... about this... my idea when inside overhead rain shower where attic is above... using oversized air chamber.

Have a well pressure tank with bladder without air or little pressure....

When the hose get first turned on the water will push the air into the tank at the end and filling up same til water reached it.. trapping the newly pressured air... when done... open the the drain valve in basement,, the resuial(sp) air pressure in tank will push the water back out ..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Good one rj


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Good one rj


Thanks... I'm a PhD*


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will this insulate for your temps?
http://ecomfort.com/products/watts-...ontent=18840&gclid=CIG37r336rMCFQvznAodq2EAqg

Never mind shinns was way ahead.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you have a water tank where it is heated? If so using air to move the water from tank to trough would blow it out when the tank was empty. The tank could be small 30 gal for 2 horses. Running a 30 gal WH might work with a solid dip tube.

I'm not sure about the sound of the air and the horses. If the trough was heated you might be able to submerge the end of the line if it was looped high before entering the tank. 

Kinda like a high tech version of this, with out the weed killer or bug spray.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> The temperature up here has drop well below freezing...
> 
> In an attempt to get water to the horses out in the feild .. I designed a loop that might solve my problem from getting the line to stop freezing...
> 
> ...


I would put a tee at the farthest point with a shut off valve and two test cocks in the house and just blow the lines out when it's cold.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Well my experiment .. Didnt work ...

The water froze before it could get back around on the return...

Actually I am 500 ft away ..

So I guess it is the compressed air that is going to work ...

It's only - 7 deg c and it froze that fast...

Not enough heat in the water to keep it to the point above freezing 

It has to travel 1,000 ft before it gets back...

So I guess I am going to blow out a single line with compressed air


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Well my experiment .. Did work ...
> 
> The water froze before it could get back around on the return...
> 
> ...


Heated water freeze before cold water..


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Heated water freeze before cold water..


Under very specific circumstances, yes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Explain u chity welder


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> i know it would work with a positive displacement pump versus a centrifical pump...
> 
> however i got lots of centifical pumps (used ones) but i got no PDP...
> 
> ...



...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> ...


Yah ... It didn't work ...

Froze solid in no time ... 

Back to the drawing board

I think I will just blow it out with the compressor


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

KISS

3-Way valve


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpemba_effect


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

U666A said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpemba_effect



I don't think it makes a measurable difference. The change in temp over time on the hotter water is greater while the change on the colder water is less. They end up at the same place around the same time.

My mom always used to make ice cubes with hot water as she claimed it froze faster and clearer. I'm with her on the clearer part but I don't believe the time varies much at all.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> I don't think it makes a measurable difference. The change in temp over time on the hotter water is greater while the change on the colder water is less. They end up at the same place around the same time.
> 
> My mom always used to make ice cubes with hot water as she claimed it froze faster and clearer. I'm with her on the clearer part but I don't believe the time varies much at all.


And that's what I was getting at, trying to explain to our slow southern friend... :laughing:

It CAN happen, but it doesn't happen as a rule or anything...

Water at 0.1° will freeze faster than water at 99.9°.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Funnel the snow from roof into the trough. Let nature keep the water trough full. Stay inside where it's warm.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U666A said:


> And that's what I was getting at, trying to explain to our slow southern friend... :laughing:
> 
> It CAN happen, but it doesn't happen as a rule or anything...
> 
> Water at 0.1° will freeze faster than water at 99.9°.


Those are close to the values at which water changes state, in English, Tex... :laughing:


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

I had to do this as a science project back in elementary school hot water freezes faster. But in this case you just need to bury the line deeper and insulate it as much as you can and keep the water circulating. If that's not an option then just blow the line dry


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I still say a wet vac would be easier and safer for the wife to use,
unless she's already well versed on compressed air safety.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Under very specific circumstances, yes.


Much like those circumstances illustrated in this thread.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

In the end, the one solution that will work w/out fail is daily stewardship.

You bought these critters -- Get off your butt and tend to them.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I failed to read the post where he experimented with 2 different temps and a stopwatch...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

U666A said:


> I failed to read the post where he experimented with 2 different temps and a stopwatch...




Really? Missed that too. However, no way Don's sitting on a 5 gallon bucket with a stop watch waiting for water to freeze...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Really? Missed that too. However, no way Don's sitting on a 5 gallon bucket with a stop watch waiting for water to freeze...


Me thinks, nay, me knows you're right!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Really? Missed that too. However, no way Don's sitting on a 5 gallon bucket with a stop watch waiting for water to freeze...


He's got brownies to eat.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> He's got brownies to eat.


Perhaps if he's already eaten said brownies then maybe...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> And that's what I was getting at, trying to explain to our slow southern friend... :laughing:
> 
> It CAN happen, but it doesn't happen as a rule or anything...
> 
> Water at 0.1° will freeze faster than water at 99.9°.


Now I'm slow. That's f up. Man. I'm goin to go cry now. I was just seeing iv you believed the ol wives tale.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Perhaps if he's already eaten said brownies then maybe...


He would be eating the horses.

I've eaten horse meat. Pretty awful stuff.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Now I'm slow. That's f up. Man. I'm goin to go cry now. I was just seeing iv you believed the ol wives tale.


I'll need my "Texan to English dictionary" to decipher that post...
:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> In the end, the one solution that will work w/out fail is daily stewardship.
> 
> You bought these critters -- Get off your butt and tend to them.


For once, I wish I could thank my own post.

I trudge through all kinds of nastiness every day to ensure that the lives I have taken responsibility for have food and a clean bowl of water. 

Man the fuque up, OS.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think he was trying to make it better for his wife.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

One celenoid valve at the barn for the air to escape Close valve from the warmth of the house turn on water also in the house Then out to water. Back in house turn water off open celnoid valve and open valve for the air blast!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I think he was trying to make it better for his wife.


Just a thought.

Maybe he needs to step up.

Again, just a thought.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I think he was trying to make it better for his wife.



Her water shouldn't freeze. I keep mine inside.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Her water shouldn't freeze. I keep mine inside.


Your water or your wife? :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> For once, I wish I could thank my own post.
> 
> I trudge through all kinds of nastiness every day to ensure that the lives I have taken responsibility for have food and a clean bowl of water.
> 
> Man the fuque up, OS.


Lmao ...

Okay I will just carry 5 gallon buckets of water 500 ft in 3 ft deep of snow ...

Been doing that ...

Now enough with the muscle and it's time to start using my brain...

The wife is the primary care giver to the dogs , horses and chickens ...

Just trying to make it easier for her ...

If it was left up to me the animals would not get food or water till about 10 pm every night ....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Lmao ...
> 
> Okay I will just carry 5 gallon buckets of water 500 ft in 3 ft deep of snow ...
> 
> ...


I'm sympathetic. I am.

I also know you've had these critters long enough to make wintery provisions for them. You didn't do that. Almost sounds like a choice, eh?

Suck it up and provide for them until you do make wintery provisions for them.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I'm sympathetic. I am.
> 
> I also know you've had these critters long enough to make wintery provisions for them. You didn't do that. Almost sounds like a choice, eh?
> 
> Suck it up and provide for them until you do make wintery provisions for them.


I wish it's as easy as all that ...

I lost 3 months this summer... Took lots if time off while both my mother and father inlaw was in the hospital ... I was there everyday for them till about 10 pm at night some times even longer .....

I can't be in two places at the same time ...

Then after their passing I work seven days a week just to try to catch up...

So did I have time ... I wish I did ... I wish things did not happen the way they did ... But it did...

Still rapping up loose ends.... With no end insight..

Yup ... Going to have to rough it .. Oh well won't be the last time


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I wish it's as easy as all that ...
> 
> I lost 3 months this summer... Took lots if time off while both my mother and father inlaw was in the hospital ... I was there everyday for them till about 10 pm at night some times even longer .....
> 
> ...


You're right. You've had a very rough year. I apologize. I mean that.

Lets see if we can brainstorm a solution that works.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I keep looking at your system and I don't see movement. Energy is flowing in a circuit, but I don't see the water moving.

Am I wrong?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I keep looking at your system and I don't see movement. Energy is flowing in a circuit, but I don't see the water moving.
> 
> Am I wrong?


I was looking for a way to pump out the line after it was used ...

I ran everything ... Fill the tub for the horses but by the time I put the pump on to drain back it was already frozen......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I was looking for a way to pump out the line after it was used ...
> 
> I ran everything ... Fill the tub for the horses but by the time I put the pump on to drain back it was already frozen......


I imagine slowly adapting their digestive systems to glycol is out of the question, eh?:whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If so I have 5 55 gallon drums for sale.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Basically the run is so long and the temp so cold that it freezes in a minute or so if the water isn't moving??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is the vac pump not an option?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Put a Seloniod valve out in the barn on a timer and every couple of minutes it opens up for a couple of seconds to keep the water In the line moving?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

How much salt can they ingest a day? Salt in water = lower freezing point.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Is the vac pump not an option?


That's fuque-all better than I got.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Why not just bring the horses inside for the winter.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Run a larger line. More volume = more time. 

Do we get a prize if you use our idea??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Run a larger line. More volume = more time.
> 
> Do we get a prize if you use our idea??


Yup, if it doesn't work you get to come up north and be OS's stable boy! :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Run a larger line. More volume = more time.
> 
> Do we get a prize if you use our idea??


 Back to my idea, bring the water bucket to your bedroom window and use the hhose inside to fill it from the window..


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Throw some glycol in the lines. The horses won't mind, I hear anti freeze tastes sweet...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you figure this out or bring the horses inside.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I redrew my plans ...

I think one single line and like some one suggested vacuum it out ...

I won't get around to that until the weekend ... After I cut and split 15 cords of wood ...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I did a job a few years ago for a family that raise horses. We installed a 300ft 3/4 pipe below freezing and ran it out to the barn. We brought the line up in by the entry door and place a hose bib on it. (like on a laundry box) were the owner built a small closet and insullated it and ran a electric out to the small room were he installed a electric space heater to heat the room. Room was 2ft x 2ft x 6ft tall space heater was placed on a shelf above hose bib. works like a champ. They don't have to blow it out at all.

just my .02


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What does these spammers think ... 

They make post in threads then they think nobody will notice that its spam ...

I guess they like wasting their time


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you to all that reported the spam post.


But PLEASE!!! Do not quote spam posts.


----------

